# Hotel Cooking



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This was dinner last night. Chicken cordon blue sandwich. 









Anyone else get creative when traveling?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's brilliant. I'm gonna have to give it a try!


I cook in my motel room alot.......uh...but I try not to think about it.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've toasted hot pockets on the coffee maker burner before. As well as made macaroni and cheese in the coffee maker. Just have to remember that cooking is really just applying heat to food to make it taste better. If you get that concept, it opens up a whole new world of culinary adventure. Microwaves just make food soggy. Hot, but soggy. Using the iron technique, a guy can toast things, or give a chicken patty a nice crisped outside. Just be sure to use foil, and not the iron directly.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa... cool! Gonna have to try that one. 


Not Hotel cooking, but waaay back in the day a buddy and i cooked some GWT breasts in leftover tinfoil from the previous nights pizza! Pulled the onions and sausage off the pizza, added the breast strips, added a little water from the ice in the botabag (sp?) rolled the tinfoil up containing the mentioned "ingredients", and plopped it on top of a coleman heater. Wasnt bad, but we never did try it again...

Dont honestly know why we didnt warm the pizza the same way...?:??


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

back in the day they used to have the coffee pots that would had the heating element on the bottom of the pot, a little spam and tin foil you at least had a hot sandwich, not all hotel rooms had a iron.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ive always wondered what those irons were for;-)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Back in the day when I worked turnarounds and shutdowns I lived on 7-11 hoagies and Bud talls. The motels I stayed in didn't have anything that wasn't bolted down. Did rent a mobile home in Castledale once, had a stove and a fridge, it was great.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I found some thin cut pork chop at the grocery store tonight. A little seasoned salt, a can of salsa, and boom - pork chop and salsa sandwich - cooked with the iron in my motel room.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze Gary, I'd do a cookbook


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol that was a funny post. Very inventive!!! The hotdogs in the coffee pot. Can image what the next people said. "Honey why is the coffee so salty":mrgreen:


----------

